# New pictures of my two enjoying spring



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Gems first time seeing a flirt pole (I'll have to ask my husband to take action shots for me)









Deuce watching over the yard









Gemini looking to see what I have









D loves to smell flowers, even if it is a dandelion lol.









I get a treat right?









Thanks for looking

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful dogs!! 

I love Deuce stopping to smell the flowers...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I never noticed the cool eye markings of Deuce! Handsome  glad to hear your girl likes the flirt pole!  30 minutes of that every day will help get her in some good shape!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

MtnMama said:


> Beautiful dogs!!
> 
> I love Deuce stopping to smell the flowers...


Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Gorgeous! both of them!! i like D smelling the flower too... but Gem, she is just striking and her white is soooo bright!!! great job with them both


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I never noticed the cool eye markings of Deuce! Handsome  glad to hear your girl likes the flirt pole!  30 minutes of that every day will help get her in some good shape!


Aw thank you Yes I am so happy she loves her flirt pole! I have only been doing 10 to 15 minutes at a time with her, but she seems to be recovered from her Pano so I can start lengthening the time soon

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Gorgeous! both of them!! i like D smelling the flower too... but Gem, she is just striking and her white is soooo bright!!! great job with them both


Thank you so much Deuce has always needed to smell EVERYTHING lol. Gem loves to get dirty too! I can never let us run out of baby wipes, it is a must with that girl lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Just took this one, I don't get pictures of them together very often.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice pictures of the two of them TeamCourter. Like the others, I love their markings. Beautiful looking dogs. Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures. Really enjoyed the look in.

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

jttar said:


> Nice pictures of the two of them TeamCourter. Like the others, I love their markings. Beautiful looking dogs. Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures. Really enjoyed the look in.
> 
> Joe


Thank you Joe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

They both look absolutely stunning TC!! Thank you so much for sharing with us.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

They look great! Gem seems to love her flirt pole and Deuce smelling the dandelion is too cute


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw thanks you two everyone's nice comments mean a lot, the dogs and I have been working hard to get their chub off lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww what pretty pups  looks like they're enjoying having nice weather


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh yeah that's for sure I've been having to leave a door open because Gemini wants to spend so much time outside now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Theyre looking great.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Relaxing in the sun this morning









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Babelicious (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice pic I love both your dogs but Gem in that pic is just too cute.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Babelicious said:


> Nice pic I love both your dogs but Gem in that pic is just too cute.


Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs....all that white, LOVE IT!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

My boy Deuce checking out the neighborhood 








Sad he is getting older, time goes by way too fast

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

New pictures from today









































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

A couple I took today

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awe!! Love both of their facial expressions!! Thanks for sharing.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute! Looks like they are having a blast!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------

